# "Drive" really, really, cant wait for this to come out... Your thoughts ?



## shredguitar7 (Jun 23, 2011)

Drive (2011) - IMDb

been watching for this movie for some time, heard nothing but good things about it. cant fucking wait. sounds brutal and perfect.


----------



## Xaios (Jun 23, 2011)

Looks pretty decent. Ryan Gosling is a supremely underrated actor.


----------



## shredguitar7 (Jun 25, 2011)

you people no likey my choice in movies...


----------



## shredguitar7 (Sep 19, 2011)

so now that this movie came out and im a loser and i saw it 3 times already.. Flame me if you want, but this is my new all time favorite movie.... ever... the previews made it out to be an all out action car chase movie, which is not the case, and i knew that before hand so i was excited as fook to see this. Nicholas Winding Refn is one of my favorite directors, his movies arnt for everyone thats for sure, but i enjoy them. Everyone should just go give this movie a chance as it is more of a love story than anything, which im also fine with. just watch it and take it for what it is. i loved it. 

its got some pretty brutal violence in it as well, so if your sqeemish, id say skip it. or close your eyes i guess. long drawn out silences where the characters dont have to say anything to convey what they are feeling.. a lot of people called this movie boring and stupid. and thats their opinion and i respect it. but they also admitted that they were expecting an action packed blockbuster like the transporter or fast and furious, i think people should just do research before attending a movie and they wouldnt be disappointed. the music was also spot on. call it cheesy but i loved it as well. cinematography was amazing as well. couple of scenes almost made me tear up, just a really gripping emotional movie, for me at least. hopefully others will enjoy it as much as i did.


----------



## Jarabowa (Sep 19, 2011)

shredguitar7 said:


> so now that this movie came out and im a loser and i saw it 3 times already.. Flame me if you want, but this is my new all time favorite movie.... ever... the previews made it out to be an all out action car chase movie, which is not the case, and i knew that before hand so i was excited as fook to see this. Nicholas Winding Refn is one of my favorite directors, his movies arnt for everyone thats for sure, but i enjoy them. Everyone should just go give this movie a chance as it is more of a love story than anything, which im also fine with. just watch it and take it for what it is. i loved it.
> 
> its got some pretty brutal violence in it as well, so if your sqeemish, id say skip it. or close your eyes i guess. long drawn out silences where the characters dont have to say anything to convey what they are feeling.. a lot of people called this movie boring and stupid. and thats their opinion and i respect it. but they also admitted that they were expecting an action packed blockbuster like the transporter or fast and furious, i think people should just do research before attending a movie and they wouldnt be disappointed. the music was also spot on. call it cheesy but i loved it as well. cinematography was amazing as well. couple of scenes almost made me tear up, just a really gripping emotional movie, for me at least. hopefully others will enjoy it as much as i did.



Amen brother. I just watched this yesterday and it's easily the best movie I've seen all year. It definitely exceeded my expectations, but I wouldn't recommend it to just anyone. Like you said, some people may find it boring if the come in expecting a balls to the walls action movie. It can be a little slow moving, but there's plenty of payoff, just like foreplay  That said, it has a certain tension that's missing from 90% of the movies that come out nowadays, I can't help but compare it to some of the Cohen Brothers movies in that aspect.


----------



## Blake1970 (Sep 19, 2011)

Yup watched the trailer last night. All be seeing this movie.


----------

